# vsftpd not running



## slinx (Mar 19, 2013)

Error message: 
	
	



```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vsftpd: ERROR: vsftpd script need "background=YES" in config file

check in /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf - background=YES already exist and uncomment.
```
How can I solve the problem that vsftpd is not running?


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want to run vsftpd in standalone mode, you must have this lines in /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf:


```
listen=YES
background=YES
```

Then:

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vsftpd start`


----------



## slinx (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks @bkouhi, I add background=YES under listen=YES:

```
# When "listen" directive is enabled, vsftpd runs in standalone mode and
# listens on IPv4 sockets. This directive cannot be used in conjunction
# with the listen_ipv6 directive.
listen=YES
background=YES
```


----------

